
The Dangers of “Cancel Culture” are Distant and Abstract - jseliger
https://www.city-journal.org/cancel-culture
======
hirundo
I know a lot of valuable people who believe a lot of weird and wacky things,
including disturbing things. It's a waste to dispose of those people and
perspectives as lightly as has become the fashion. They tend to be worth
multiples of normal people when it comes to learning about the world.

Worse than someone who thinks independently but to a tragic conclusion is
someone who thinks in lock step with their aspirational social group and works
to exclude people who don't. But let's not cancel them either.

------
notadoc
It's easy to see parallels to other cultural revolutions and irrational mob
activities, none of which are looked fondly upon by history.

------
rr-geil-j
I am generally in favor of the _idea_ of cancel culture being that 'cancel
culture' is defined as a modern iteration of boycotting which, I believe, is
an effective protest tool.

I just hope people executing or practicing 'cancellation' to be more
discerning as to who or which really deserves the backlash. A 10-year-old one-
off tweet should not be a cause for cancellation.

------
bassman9000
So back to shaming then?

 _Highlighting the supposed wrongdoings of others forces people to respond._

I think there was some dude 2000+ years ago saying something about a speck in
someone else's eye.

